# New member here



## Krissy1981 (Mar 26, 2019)

Hello! I just wanted to introduce myself. I feel really strange talking about my marraige situations with my female friends because they’re usually going through the exact opposite. Figured I’d find an outlet that I can at least get some feedback so I don’t feel so alone.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome Krissy -- when you get approval, post away. Lots of helpful folks here...


----------

